

Earth from Above - shawndumas
http://justpaste.it/3ky

======
adam
While these pictures are beautifully shot, I always find it interesting in
similar pictorials of "Earth" that the U.S. is often represented by long
tracts of houses in suburbia, or a system of byzantine highways. You'd think
the entire U.S. population lives in houses that look the same and we all sit
in heavy traffic each day. In fact, the same could be said for other pictures
here as well; many just seem to promote existing stereotypes vs. the unique
beauty that every one of these countries possesses.

~~~
jhamburger
I agree /w what you're saying. But at the same time, speaking for the US
audience, many of the really unique and breathtaking sights here are fairly
played out at this point (How many awesome pictures of the Grand Canyon have
you seen?) Whereas Kyrgyzstan and Peru are completely new to me.

~~~
pyre
How about pictures of Detroit from above? Especially the areas where nature is
starting to reclaim parts of the city. That would be a different view than the
'pre-packaged suburbs' image.

------
davidw
Could we save the "awesome pics!!!!" for other sites? Also - I can't find it
quickly, but are the originals actually free to be cut and pasted on whichever
site so desires?

~~~
shawndumas
If you are concerned flag it as inappropriate.

~~~
davidw
I am concerned people don't understand the point of the site if so many of
them are voting for this. And it takes more than a 'flag' to communicate that.

~~~
shawndumas
What, specifically, is the point of this site that everybody that up-voted
(presumingly because the post gratified their intellectual curiosity) is
missing?

But, in the meantime, might I remind you of this section of the Hacker News
Guideline [1]:

'Please don't submit comments complaining that a submission is inappropriate
for the site. If you think something is spam or offtopic, flag it by going to
its page and clicking on the "flag" link. [...] If you flag something, please
don't also comment that you did.'

\----

[1]: <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

------
CWIZO
<http://s01.justpaste.it/files/justpaste/image11.jpg>

    
    
      Little boxes on the hillside,
      Little boxes made of ticky-tacky,
      Little boxes, little boxes,
      Little boxes, all the same.
    

from Weeds (<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8StRAJCork>)

I'm really glad I don't live there, it looks really depressing, although it
beats suburbs of Cape Town
(<http://s01.justpaste.it/files/justpaste/image15.jpg>)

------
LostNomad311
I would really like to use high quality copies of these photos for my desktop
backgrounds!

Oh yeah, old picture taking guy, take me with you next time you go snapping
random photos!

------
TeMPOraL
Amazing! So many different worlds on our single planet.

(For some reason it also reminded me of different "lands" on a single map in
Heroes of Might and Magic III.)

------
unwind
Awesome, the office building I'm in is visible! :D And no, I kind of wish it
was that interesting-looking fortress island in Japan, but it's not.

~~~
davnola
Hashima, AKA Gunkanjima or "Battleship Island". The kind of place that exists
in dreams.

[http://www.ne.jp/asahi/saiga/yuji/gallary/1974/1974-html/07-...](http://www.ne.jp/asahi/saiga/yuji/gallary/1974/1974-html/07-marason.html)

<http://www.cabinetmagazine.org/issues/7/hashima.php>

[http://gakuranman.com/gunkanjima-ruins-of-a-forbidden-
island...](http://gakuranman.com/gunkanjima-ruins-of-a-forbidden-island/)

~~~
unwind
Great links, thanks a lot. Now I'm not so sure I'd want to have my office
there, looks a bit creepy.

------
paganel
That photo of the Danish suburbs is really depressing.

~~~
arethuza
I thought it looked rather smart - if I did have to live in suburbia I'd far
rather live somewhere like that than the usual grid layout.

[Edit: Given that there appears to be a football pitch between some of the
circles it looks like the area surrounding the circles is parkland]

~~~
shawndumas
Exactly; and look [1] at all that ranging space. I think I would have loved
growing up there.

\----

[1]: <http://s03.justpaste.it/files/justpaste/image5.jpg>

